# Heatilator vs Superior vs ? for gas direct vent fireplace?



## cab77 (May 1, 2015)

I plan to replace our existing wood burning fireplace with one of these two gas direct vent options. I would appreciate any advice, opinions, or better options regarding quality and reliability. Thanks.

Superior DRT3040 Pro Series 40"

Heatilator NBV3933


----------

